# Chocolate cure?



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I've read on a few sights that chocolate and fudge can actually be good for C. Some even said that it cleared up their C. I have not had anything chocolate in at least a year but I was wondering if eating chocolate, chocolate cake or fudge cookies helps anyone. It would be great to eat those things again...I unfortunately am back to having very difficult to pass bm's everyday. I guess I am looking for something new to add to my diet in hopes of getting myself back to where I was a month ago.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi, I don't know about chocolate. I DO know that sugar free chocolate, made with sugar alcohol, give some people diarhea. If I get constipated they help me go.Laurie


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Tell you what, if you find out that chocolate helps with c PLEASE let us all know, what a great thing that would be! I have heard the term Hershey squirts, maybe there's something to it.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi everyone, about the chocolate..... just had to reply because it has really been a lifesaver for me. I buy the Russel Stover sugarfree brand that you can get at Walgreens or Walmart. Remember it is sugarfree not fat free. They contain Malitol which is a sugar alcohol that will really make you go. But be careful not to eat more than 2 pieces till you know what will happen.. It is really good too. I have been on the Atkins diet and have lost 21 pounds and this candy has been a lifesaver. I also like the DeLIte bars that are sold at walmart. They are very good and have 14 grams of sugar alcohol in them. I cant stress enough how much thi has helped me. i go every day now, several times a day. I actually feel human again!!!! Let me know if you all try this. I guarantee it will work!!! Jody


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks jodys, I'm going to get some of that sugar free Russel Stover chocolate at CVS today. I'll start with one piece and see how it goes. I've had the same effect with sorbitol in sugar free gum...it makes you go but don't chew too much, it'll give you D. Sometimes it also gives me some extra wind







.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

malitol & sorbitol can, in fact, cause the side effect of diarrhea but they're not all that good for you. if you want to eat some chocolate to help with C, try this simple thing: EAT GOOD QUALITY chocolate, 70% cocoa content, which means DARK chocolate and NO american-made brands. swiss, french, belgian, etc, is the way to go and only a little at a time and the best time to eat chocolate is late morning or late afternoon, not after a fatty meal. who needs therapy when you've got good chocolate? ha ha. seriously, remember this: if it's under 65% to 70% cocoa content, what you're eating is sugar and cocoa butter. if you must have sorbitol and/or malitol, you're better off chewing sugar free gum or sugar free candies. sugar free chocolates aren't worth the paper they're wrapped in. eat the real thing, dark only, european made only. g-


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

But doesn't the dairy in chocolate cause other probs?


----------



## kiki9922 (Jul 10, 2003)

As a chocolate lover, I think it helps even if its only to temporarily cheer me up emotionally... But, if it can help with the C then I'll be the happiest girl ever! G- can you recommend a brand or somewhere to get the chocolate you're suggesting? I like to stay away from artificial sweeteners. THANKS!


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

OH pleaseeeeeeeeeeee let this be true!


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I bought Hershey's new sugar free chocolate at the store, as well as the Russel Stover. The Hersheys makes it with almonds, plain and peanut butter cups. It doesn't have the same type of sugar alcohol as the Russel Stover but I'm sure it has the same effect because on the back of the package it says: Excessive consumption could have a laxative effect. YES!!You are supposed to have 5 pieces for a serving, but I started with just one after lunch to see how my system would take it. I haven't had any chocolate in over a year. It was like HEAVEN eating that one piece. The Hershey's chocolate is actually EXCELLENT! It melted in my mouth. Thank goodness no one watched me eat it since I must have looked like a crazy woman! Anyway, my stomach was fine all day after that. I had a pretty bad stomach ache in the middle of the night but only remember it in my dreams..it didn't wake me up, but it was painful. I wonder it that could have been the chocolate? I hope not, since it was many many hours later. I am definately going to try the chocolate again. It was amazing!I'll try the Russel Stover next, but I am in love with the Hershey's at the moment!Ali


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I just wanted to add that I had a half normal half "pellet" bm this morning...which is better than the all "pellet" version I've been having lately. Wouldn't life be grand if that was due to the chocolate? I'll try it again in a few days to see. Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

the reason all that sugar-free stuff can give one cramps is the all that hideous stuff they put in it and which, in the long run, is not good for you! - a little sorbitol ok, a little malitol, ok, but wouldn't it be better to eat something actually good for you and that could help? chocolate that is dark and contains over 65% cocoa has almost no dairy if that. it also provides a "good" feeling because of that substance in dark chocolate that works like serotonin in the brain. this is probably what contributes to the anti-C properties of it. Lindt chocolate is not a bad brand and of course, health food stores sell organic dark chocolate from latin countries that is responsibly grown and made and is excellent! g-


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Briland, Glad to know that the chocolate helped you a little bit . I have never tried the Hersheys. Ghitta, I will also try what you suggested and see if that works too. After all, we can never have too much chocolate right? All I know is that the Russell Stver and the Carb De Lite bars really clean me out when i am feeling so desperate and miserable ad that a little piece a day really keeps me going every day which has been a miracle for me. Good luck everyone, Jody


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Briland, Glad to know that the chocolate helped you a little bit . I have never tried the Hersheys. Ghitta, I will also try what you suggested and see if that works too. After all, we can never have too much chocolate right? All I know is that the Russell Stver and the Carb De Lite bars really clean me out when i am feeling so desperate and miserable and that a little piece a day really keeps me going every day which has been a miracle for me. Good luck everyone, Jody


----------



## moesym (Jul 5, 2003)

Could this really be true? If there is one thing several doctors have told me to stay away from it is chocolate. They claim that it is the most constipating of all foods. Why do they say this if it is not true? I am reluctant to try chocolate, although I have a sweet tooth monster inside!!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

good chocolate, dark, with a high percentage of cocoa is not constipating nor is the sugar-free stuff with sorbitol/mannitol etc however what is constipating is supermarket type milk chocolate or worse, candy bars such as snickers etc. and of course, white chocolate isn't even chocolate, it's sugar and corn syrup. g-


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

I totally agree with eating good quality DARK chocolate, but just a little at anyone time. One brand I especially like (and a good health food store will order for you if they don't already have) is Chocolove 73% cocoa content. Web: www.chocolove.com or call 1-888-1246-2656, Made in Belgium but packaged in the US. (I assume only available in the USA) Because I've had my gall bladder out, I don't process fats well so have to be careful when eating to much of anything with fat in it, even if it is just the cocoa butter in chocolate. In the meantime, I live on my own fat free brownies, kept in the freezer in individual portions or else I will over dose on them just because they are so good.







They do NOT trigger any attacks, make me feel good over all. (Cocoa is also high in magnesium and it is suspected that women crave chocolate, for one reason, because they are low on magnesium.) Here is the recipe if anyone is interested: BROWNIES 1 JAR BABY FOOD STRAINED PRUNES, 2.5 OZ. JAR1 ï¿½ (ONE AND ONE HALF) CUPS SUGARï¿½ (THREE FOURTHS CUP) COCOA (HERSHEY'S IS GOOD)3 LARGE EGG WHITES1 C. FLOURï¿½ tsp. (ONE HALF TEASPOON) BAKING POWDERCOOKING SPRAYBAKE: 325ï¿½ FOR 30 MINUTES, 8X8 or 9X9 INCH SQUARE PAN (PREHEATEDOVEN)MIX SUGAR, COCOA, BAKING POWDER, PRUNES, & EGG WHITE. STIR. ADD FLOUR. STIR. POUR IN PAN COATED WITH COOKING SPRAY.Enjoy..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Chocolate!?! This is really good news. I'm going to try ALL suggetions. Thanks especially, EYEBER2, for the brownie recipe. I'm gonna try it, too.







Thanks, y'all!Cynthia


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

CYNTHIA, I used to teach as well, Home Economics in HS before I went to adult ed. About the brownies, you can add a handful (read about a fourth of a cup) of mini-chocolate chips and/or nuts (walnuts or pecans taste the best) if you are making this for company or you don't have a problem with fats. I've made this recipe so often and take it with me when I need to go to a potluck.......If I can't eat anything else there I know at least I can eat my own brownies


----------

